# Chun Kuhn Do



## phlaw (Oct 19, 2006)

Anybody have any info on this style?  Any info on Bok Man Kim?  He claims to have helped found TKD, but if that is the case why have I never heard of him?  Why didn't he found one of the original kwans?

Just looking for info?


Thanks


----------



## EmperorOfKentukki (Oct 19, 2006)

I met him recently but didn't get a chance to have much conversation with him.  I do have his book.  I've tried to look up information on him but haven't come across any cooborating what is in his text.  Well..some of the historical info is cooborated by many source, but his personal claims of involvement....I can't find anything online.  However, he could have been operating under a different name during those early days (Koreans often change their name in later adulthood).  I'll try and ask my friend Kim Lyung Keun (as student of KJN Kim Bok Man) and see if that is the case.  

Here are some links I did find:

http://www.geocities.com/taekwondoselfdefence/introductionckd.htm

http://www.tamartaekwondo.com/Instructors.htm

http://www.chunkuhndo.org.uk/

http://www.integritymaa.com/kim.htm

He seems to be a member of several 'soke' organizations.  I'm not sure why or how this happenned.  He may simply have been offered a membership and didn't refuse it to be nice.  He actively have sought the membership.  It is impossible to tell from the web information.   His name pops up among the Il Do Kwon.  So many of these organizations have become disreputable because of how freely high rank certificates are passed back in forth among members who all seem to also have their own organizations touting world recognition of rank.

When I met him, he seemed very nice.  I can testify he obviously was very, very skilled as a young man.  He is now 73 and I saw him demonstrating a jump spinning back kick to break boards.   Good lord!!  I'm only in my late 40's and injuries make it impossible for me to even think about doing this kick anymore.    Without digging into the man's background, he definitely is of the right age to have been able to rub elbows with the founders of the great Kwans as well as the key players in the TKD movement.   So I have no reason to doubt what he has stated....even if at this time I can't find a lot of cooroborating sources.

JH


----------



## Miles (Oct 19, 2006)

I think GM Kim's book was called "Practical Taekwondo."  I think he was one of the pioneers of Taekwondo in Malaysia.  I don't recall which Kwan he came from.

Miles


----------



## EmperorOfKentukki (Oct 19, 2006)

_*Practical Taekwondo*_ was his first book.  He has a new one out now.  According to the copy I have, the first of about 5 volumes.  He was with the Oh Do Kwan founded by Gen. Choi (for a time anyway.  When Choi began interacting with the North Koreans...that pretty much well ended his involvement with ITF).

http://www.geocities.com/taekwondoselfdefence/ckdbook1.jpg


----------



## billy-cha (Nov 17, 2006)

well i was one of master kims student and he was a big tae kwon do founder. He was known as the grandfather of tae kwon do. He starred in 3 movies in asia. One of his movies was the big showdown. When i was taught by master Kim he was a tough teacher but i learned a lot from his disciplane. I remeber the first time i was at his dojo i saw a lot of newspaper flyers about him. His dojo use to be on 84th and pecos but i guess he moved his dojo somewhere else. if you can tell me then please resonpde back.


Heres a article about master kim bok man if you to know more about him
http://www.lacancha.com/kimbokman.html


----------



## D.Gaul (Nov 18, 2006)

I am a student of GM Kim and I can promise you he is not just a early Pioneer of TKD his students are included in who most consider the early pioneers his students include Rhee, Ki Ha and Park, Jung Soo to name two.
If you have any questions you may contact him through his website. He is always happy to happy to get out the photo albums and news paper clippings and talk about what he has done and continues to do for the martial arts.

Danny


----------



## D.Gaul (Nov 22, 2006)

Miles said:


> I think GM Kim's book was called "Practical Taekwondo." I think he was one of the pioneers of Taekwondo in Malaysia. I don't recall which Kwan he came from.
> 
> Miles


 
GM Kim was one of the pioneers in Malasia, Singapore, Hong Kong, Phillipenes, and Bruni to name a few. I have spoke with GM Kim and he was never a member of any kwan was a member of KTA then ITF but never joined any of the kwans.

Danny


----------



## D.Gaul (Nov 22, 2006)

"He claims to have helped found TKD, but if that is the case why have I never heard of him?"
Well, maybe you are not well informed as to who were the early pioneers of TKD. If you check his name in google you can learn alot.


----------



## phlaw (Nov 22, 2006)

The only people who seem to know anything about him are his students?


----------



## D.Gaul (Nov 22, 2006)

phlaw said:


> The only people who seem to know anything about him are his students?


Really you should do a little more research like look at the names of the very first demo team to leave Korea and went to Vietnam, or talk to any of the early pioneers such as Nam Tae Hi, Rhee Ki Ha, or Park Jung Soo, or read the Generals memiors.


----------



## FieldDiscipline (Nov 24, 2006)

Phlaw, why are you so negative?  This man is a living legend.


----------

